# Portable drag strip



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

*Portable drag strip (PICS)*

I'm in the process of building a 1/8th mile drag strip that's protable. I'm gonna try to take it to some local car shows and swap meets when it's finished in an attempt to attract more racers for our race local program. I might see if I could take it to the midwest show. Is anyone who attends interested? I'm not sure if the guy who runs the show would allow such a thing, I'd have to clear it with him first.


----------



## car guy (Nov 22, 2003)

You can bring it out here, i'm interested!! lol


----------



## MAD MAN TIMO (May 5, 2005)

are u gonna add starting lights cause that would just look awsome, any way good job


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

AfxToo said:


> How are you handling the shutdown section?


 
Pillows?? :devil: rr


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

AfxToo said:


> How are you handling the shutdown section?


Yea. The shutdown is really short. I'll probably use some towels at the end with a piece of soft foam on the end wall. I though about putting a cloth bag or pillow case on the end kinda like a pool table pocket. I'm not sure how much power I'm gonna run yet. 24v sure makes em run ( that's what pro. guys run ), but that's on 1/4 mile not 1/8. I'd like to run the whole thing off car batteries (2-12v) but I don't know how long they would run the computer on an inverter. I'm guessing not real long, maybe an old laptop would do it. I'll probably put one of those feaux johnny lightning Christmas trees by the start line just for looks. Anybody got an old laptop for sale cheap?


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Craig, You or I could email Mr. Dore and ask him about taking your Drag Strip to the Midwest Show. I'll send you his email address if you want it or I could email him. Let me know either way. Randy.


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

AFXtoo, You mean like this?


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Man, it still hurts every time I see that rail waving at me like that. R.I.P.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## mugenpower (Jan 16, 2005)

how mush it cost to make ? email at [email protected]


----------



## vinjack142 (Jun 11, 2005)

Looks good my friend. I have thoughts such as your also to set up a portable drag strip at local swap meets and my lpcal drag strip here in upstate New York. Can you tell me anything about the track in the pics?

Vince


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

mtyoder-

I have the laptop your looking for....even have a brand new $100+ battery for it! Maybe we can work out a trade?

LMK

PS.
Love the track...did you make it?

----------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

I think I've got one lined up already, but thanks for the offer even though I don't have much for trade. I'll keep it in mind in case the other one dosen't work out.


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

You have plenty to trade......I'm looking at possibly including an HO drag strip at my place.....now you interested? 

-----------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

I've got three drag strips done. Two are acounted for. I thought about bringing the other to the show in Nov. The track is made of corian counter top material. The slots for the guide and rails are cut, but you would have to provide the rails. I use 1/16" spring steel, 1/16" bar stock would work also. They require a lot of soldering and wiring, not that I think you couldn't handle it I just want to let you know what's involved. The track is also really heavy I imagine the shipping would be pricey. If your interested I'll save one and bring it to the show.


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Send me some more pics.....and dimensions, to include foot print width, track width, lane spacing, overall length etc please.

----------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------

